# How many of you watch the Jimquisition?



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

I feel it should almost be mandatory for anyone who gives a crap about the industry pumping out the product you consume on a regular basis.

I'm gauging interest on this before I officiate a thread for weekly discussion.

If you don't know what it is, .


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2014)

i watched like 2 vids xD


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2014)

this vid reminds me of this one:


sony ps4:
Jay


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

I was kind of hoping more people knew who Jim Sterling is


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

I know who he is but he always seems like just a step away from Ben Croshaw's level of bitterness and negativity without all of the hilarity and beautifully made-up swear words.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been following it closely ever since the Xbone DRM debacle.


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

Not the slightest Idea who this person is.

Who is he? A reviewer?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

krory said:


> I know who he is but he always seems like just a step away from Ben Croshaw's level of bitterness and negativity without all of the hilarity and beautifully made-up swear words.



Yahtzee only really critiques games and not the industry and while he is a hilarious writer, his reviews aren't accurate 50% of the time :/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 15, 2014)

fI dont really pay attention to JIm's reviews, but he's on point for the most part when it comes to perspective about the industry as a whole

Oh and this man is absolutely right about Kirby. And PC Gaming. 

Since you guys ARE doing things, Do any of you watch Kyle Bosman?

Bosman and Jimquisiton watching corning discussion thread ey?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

Unlike Yahtzee, who I started watching soon after he began, I'm really late to Jim. I've only started watching his weekly videos around 2 months ago, I need to catch up with his older videos sometime. Although many of the videos are direct reactions to current controversies so I probably won't fully understand what inspired them


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Apr 15, 2014)

I think he's pretty thoughtful and fair when it comes to general industry topics but his reviews are kind of click-bait.  

Not a huge fan but I've liked the few videos I've seen.


----------



## 115 (Apr 15, 2014)

Started out with Yahtzee back in college (5-6 years ago) and soon after started watching Jimquisition. I watch Jimquisition regularly though - found his views on the industry in regards to clash of clans/candy crush saga/call of duty rather interesting.


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2014)

i like his industry vids, but i don't follow him for any game reviews


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2014)

Just saw his _An Industry Of Pitiful Cowards_ video and rather liked it, will watch the rest of his videos.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dream said:


> Just saw his _An Industry Of Pitiful Cowards_ video and rather liked it, will watch the rest of his videos.



this. same with yathzee.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 15, 2014)

I like watching this kind of stuff. 

I don't like hearing all these truths though  it already sucks enough that they're true!


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

I started with Yahtzee too. The man is funny as shit.

But Jim I would follow anywhere


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2014)

Jim has been really really good lately.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 15, 2014)

I liked Jim when he was shitting on the 7th gen 

He's not shitting on Gen 8 enuff


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2014)

I watch Jim's videos every once in a while, same with Yahtzee. They can be funny and often speak truth to power in my opinion. Other times they just come off as trying too hard to be cutting edge and biting about things that i don't really agree with. I understand that's your schtick in the business, but i can't personally take that much of it in big doses.


Like for example Jim's recent episode about the industry being cowards. That's something i really agree with, everywhere but especially the Japanese scene. Everyone so afraid of their own shadow that they made half assed major decisions for the fanbase and the direction of their franchises and then get confused when people don't take to it and decide 'i guess people just don't like our games period".  Like Mobile and the dudebroing and fpsing up of every single franchise while moving away from tradition gaming.

But other times like right after the Febuary PS4 reveal event last year where Jim just trashed it for not having 'next gen games', and then from that somehow extrapolating that every single game from the next generation was not going to have anything new about it just because Sony showed KZ and other early games they had ready.

That kind of thing just makes me think "Dude, calm down. Its not that big a deal atleast right now." Maybe in 7 years we can look back on what was brought to the table the same way we can now about 360 and PS3, but having that conversation before the console even launches just reeks of clickbait to me.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I liked Jim when he was shitting on the 7th gen
> 
> He's not shitting on Gen 8 enuff



There's not much to shit on yet, and I don't mean that in terms of quality


----------



## Enclave (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't always agree with Jim but I do indeed keep up with the Jimquisition.  Regardless of if you agree with a specific video of his or not?  He has a solid viewpoint on the industry as a whole and is pretty non-biased.

Also, his recent video "The Unholy Trinity Of Blind Greedy Bastards"?  I've been talking about that shit for years.  It started back in the late days of the PS2 and has just gotten worse and worse since then.

Edit:

Sorry, I was incorrect about the title of the video I was talking about in my post.  I actually was talking about "An Industry Of Pitiful Cowards".  Though honestly exactly what I said applies to "The Unholy Trinity Of Blind Greedy Bastards" as well.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Yahtzee only really critiques games and not the industry and while he is a hilarious writer, his reviews aren't accurate 50% of the time :/


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto, you should make a ZP weekly discussion thread as well.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 16, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Naruto, you should make a ZP weekly discussion thread as well.



But what would we discuss? How funny it is?

Jim's show is about controversial topics which is why I thought it might spark some debate.

Also nothing stops you from making a ZP thread, Overwatch


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2014)

unless u are an industry insider i don't think there is much to counter argue about


----------



## Kei (Apr 16, 2014)

I watch him, some of his opinions I highly agree with and some I feel as though he is picking scraps from the barrel. Although the latter feeling is rare, I value his opinion on some things and agree with him from time to time with the state of the gaming industry.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> unless u are an industry insider i don't think there is much to counter argue about



People debate about all sorts of things they aren't insiders about ;P 

Debates would probably be more about opinions on important matters anyways. 

If you make a thread Naruto, take an important topic from the video and have us discuss that.  

Such as -> Your view on the state of gaming and the industry before and after the previous gen.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> People debate about all sorts of things they aren't insiders about ;P
> 
> Debates would probably be more about opinions on important matters anyways.
> 
> ...



true but i have little to no input to the current topics


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 16, 2014)

Just watched this episode 

*slow clap*

This fucking ace


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> If you make a thread Naruto, take an important topic from the video and have us discuss that.



His videos tend to be about one thing at a time, but I'd have no trouble posting a summary in the title.



Kyokkai said:


> Such as -> Your view on the state of gaming and the industry before and after the previous gen.



That's too broad a topic I feel.



> Just watched this episode
> 
> *slow clap*
> 
> This fucking ace



I forget if that's the one where he talks about genres that disappeared from the triple A industry and now thrive in the indie scene. I only had one small disagreement with him there. He claims at one point that all companies changed winning formulas for seemingly no reason, whereas I've always been under the impression that they were trying something new, which I'm not against.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> But what would we discuss? How funny it is?
> 
> Jim's show is about controversial topics which is why I thought it might spark some debate.
> 
> Also nothing stops you from making a ZP thread, Overwatch



You don't necessarily have to agree with the guy, you know. His videos usually spark about 3-4 pages of discussion on The Escapist. 

Anyway, I'll think about it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> His videos tend to be about one thing at a time, but I'd have no trouble posting a summary in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No this is the company corporate structure one about Call of Candy Clash Clans Saga


----------



## Enclave (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I forget if that's the one where he talks about genres that disappeared from the triple A industry and now thrive in the indie scene. I only had one small disagreement with him there. He claims at one point that all companies changed winning formulas for seemingly no reason, whereas I've always been under the impression that they were trying something new, which I'm not against.



As St NightRazr said, no that's not the one.  However the 2 topics are HIGHLY related.  The one you're thinking of led Jim into this one.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> That's too broad a topic I feel.



Ah well it was just a random suggestion off the top of my head, I was expecting you'd probably take the topic directly from an episode.


----------



## Wan (Apr 21, 2014)

I keep up with Jim Sterling's videos.  They're usually amusing and occasionally profound.



Naruto said:


> Yahtzee only really critiques games and not the industry and while he is a hilarious writer, his reviews aren't accurate 50% of the time :/



Yeah but who watches Zero Punctuation for accurate reviews?  His whole shtick is humorously focusing the negative or annoying parts of games, even if the games are good for the most part.  The only game he's declared he can find nothing wrong about was the first Portal, IIRC.

He does have his Extra Punctuation editorial column on the Escapist though, which is more serious and used to talk about the gaming industry on whole.



Revampstyles said:


> Not the slightest Idea who this person is.
> 
> Who is he? A reviewer?



He was reviews editor for Destructoid.com, now reviews editor for Escapistmagazine.com.  He's mostly known for his weekly "Jimquisition" videos on Escapistmagazine.com, which are essentially a series of video editorials about issues surrounding the gaming industry.


----------



## Naruto (May 5, 2014)

kotaku -_-


----------



## dream (May 5, 2014)

Kotaku...


----------



## Bioness (May 5, 2014)

I watch Yahtzee religiously, while I only catch maybe 30% of Jim's videos, it all depends on the topic.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2014)

Naruto said:


> kotaku -_-





Dream said:


> Kotaku...



Lel.. I was up until now unaware of the idiocy of Kotaku.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 5, 2014)

lolKotaku

**


----------



## Wan (May 5, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Lel.. I was up until now unaware of the idiocy of Kotaku.



Kotaku opinions are eye poison.


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I was kind of hoping more people knew who Jim Sterling is



Have seen him on the co-optional podcast.

He's really funny. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHwyMkLO1-Y[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVSqhTCASHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (May 6, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> lolKotaku
> 
> **



Made me realize that I don't actually read any "gaming journalism" websites.


----------



## Overwatch (May 6, 2014)

EA pulls this shit off on a weekly basis. I still remember when they were apologizing about the state of C&C3 and promising that they've learned their lesson. Then there's the more recent example of Twattlefield 4 and the supposed extra effort being put into Battlefront 3 as a result...


----------

